# grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage



## Patrick90 (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo,


wir haben einen Teich (ca.3000Liter) mit 2x Oase Biotec 5 Filtern (parallel) einem Oberflächenskimmer und UV- Lampe. Diese sachen laufen alle über eine Pumpe welche ca.7500l/h schafft. Zusätzlich wurde noch eine Oase Pumpe (3500l/h) angeschlossen.

In dem Teich sind mehrere Kois (5-6 Stück, kann man nich erkennen, da das Wasser zu dunkel ist)

Auf einer Seite und in der Mitte des Teiches befinden sich Pflanzen. Welche? Keine Ahnung!

Die Filterschwämme sind Neu.



Ist die Filteranlage zu klein? Sind die Pumpen zu schwach?

Ich habe mich im Forum schon ein bisschen Informiert und habe erfahren, dass der Teich für ein Koi 5000Liter groß sein muss und für jeden weiteren 1500 Liter. 

Gibt es eine ähnliche Rechnung für Filteranlagen? Weil meiner Meinung nach müssten die Biotec Filter eigendlich ausreichen.


 

 

 


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben


----------



## Sveni (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*

Hallo Patrick,

die Filteranlage sollte zumindest für die ca. 3000l Teichvolumen ausreichend sein.
Die 3000l allerdings nicht für die Fische!

Die Schwebealgen, die dein Teichwaser trüben, werden normalerweise durch dein UVC Gerät abgetötet, verklumpen und sollten dann im Filter hängen bleiben.

Wenn alles funktioniert, sollte man schon nach einigen Tagen ein Ergebnis sehen.

Jetzt kommen aber einige ´´schlechte´´ Einflüsse zusammen.
Viel Fisch auf wenig Wasser, heißt auch viel Futter und viel Ausscheidungen.
Nährstoffeintrag durch Regen am flachen Ufer.(Kann man nicht richtig auf den Foto´s erkennen.) 
Vorfilterung, event. mit Damenstrumpf. Ist feiner als der Schaumstoff und kann (und muß) schneller gereinigt/ausgewaschen werden.


Vielleicht noch UVC prüfen und Glas reinigen. Beschattung?


Grüße
Sveni


----------



## grisu112 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*

Oft hilft auch mal ein reinigen des Glases der UVC Lampe.
Bei mir war das ganze Glas mit "Kalk" überzogen...

Die Lampe vom UVC Gerät sollte jedes Jahr gewechselt werden... 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Patrick90 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*

Danke für eure Antworten.

Ja, die eine Seite des Teiches wo die vielen Pflanzen sind, ist der Teich nicht sehr Tief (~10cm)

Der Teich liegt nicht im schatten.

Die UV Lampe läuft jetzt den zweiten Sommer.


----------



## Patrick90 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*

EDIT: Die UVC Lampe hat 9 Watt und ist nach herstellerangabe für Teiche bis 7000 Liter geeignet.

Kann es sein das die zu klein ist?


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*



Patrick90 schrieb:


> Die UV Lampe läuft jetzt den zweiten Sommer.





grisu112 schrieb:


> Die Lampe vom UVC Gerät sollte jedes Jahr gewechselt werden...



Zum Verhältnis Teich-Volumen/Fischbestand sag ich jetzt mal nichts


----------



## Patrick90 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*

mhh jaa aber die Phillips UV Lampen sind mit einer Betriebsdauer von 8000 Stunden angegeben und das sind rund 330 Tage. Ich werde diese aber diesen Sommer noch austauschen bzw eine komplett neue UVC Lampe kaufen.

Was haltet ihr von der "Ubbink AlgClear UVC 10000" ? Idealo Preis liegt bei 70€ was nicht viel ist im gegensatz zu einer UVC Lampe von Oase welche bei 200€ liegen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*

Hi Patrick,

wie groß sind die Koi´s schon ?

Ich kann Dir leider nur zu einer Teichvergrößerung raten bzw. die Kois abzugeben und gaanz wenige Goldfische oder __ Moderlieschen im Teich zu halten.

Auch wenn Du jetzt einen riesen Kammer- od. Regentonnenfilter mit 1/3 Filtervolumen vom Teichvolumen und ner 10.000er Pumpe anschließt  - wird der Teich zwar klar, bleibt aber für Koihaltung zu klein. Da liegt das Ende der schönen Tiere nicht mehr fern.

Also, was möchtest Du tun ?


----------



## Koifrau (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Zum Verhältnis Teich-Volumen/Fischbestand sag ich jetzt mal nichts



Und wieso schreibst du dann trotzdem was? 



Patrick, wie hatten bis vor kurzen einen Teich mit nur 1500l und noch höheren Fischbesatz. Trotz dessen nur einen einfachen Biofilter (BioBalls und Matten, kein UVC) und eine 3000l/h Pumpe. Das Wasser war immer glasklar. Den einzigen Unterschied den ich zu dir sehe ist das unser Teich mit der Zeit soweit eingewachsen war das er nur 3-4h am Tag direkte Sonne abbekommen hatte.


----------



## Patrick90 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*

Die Kois sind nicht groß, der größte ist vielleicht 20-25 cm und die anderen alle um die 10-15cm.


Und den Teich zu vergrößern ist ein riesen auffwand worauf ich bzw. mein Vater keine Lust hat.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*

dann müssen die Kois raus, innerhalb von 2 Jahren können die auch in einem kleinen Teich 40cm groß werden udn wie schon beschrieben - auch wenn eine Riesenfilterung steht und das wasser klar ist- wirst Du den Filter im Winter ausmachen (da nicht gedämmt und co), der Teich wird zufrieren und trotz Eisfreihalter sterben dann die Koi´s leider (auch wenn Du ne Sauerstoffkugel in den Flachwasserbereich hängst)

Würdest Du gerne mit 6 Leute in einem 5-10m² Raum dein Leben verbingen ?

Bei so viel Fisch und so wenig Platz werden die Tiere leider ruck zuck krank, auch wenn die Filterung stimmt und dein Teich durch z.B. 70 W UVC schon etwas steriler ist - ist es doch eine Quälerei die meist mit dem Tod endet.

Kannst Du sie nicht wieder zum Händler zurückbringen ? Er hat ja schlieslich eine Beratunsplicht und darf nicht jedem Miniteichbesitzer Kois abgeben. Wenn er die nicht zurücknehmen will würde ich mit dem Tierschutz wegen Falschberatung drohen.


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*



Patrick90 schrieb:


> Und den Teich zu vergrößern ist ein riesen auffwand worauf ich bzw. mein Vater keine Lust hat.



Dann solltest Du ganz schnell ein passendes Zuhause für die armen Tiere suchen. 
Entweder, man hat Tiere - dann hat man auch die Verantwortung, sie anständig zu halten - oder man unterläßt die Tierhaltung. 
Vor allen Dingen, wenn man "keine Lust" hat


----------



## Sveni (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*

Hallo Patrick,
Hallo @All,

wir haben alle schon in unserem Teichleben einiges falsch gemacht.
Dies wird sicher jeder bestätigen!

Weshalb der Ton meiner Vorschreiber etwas schärfer wird,
ist der Tatsache geschuldet, das, wenn man auf diese Fehler hingewiesen wird,
sich die Einsicht zum Fehler nicht einstellt.

Auch mein Besatz ist absolut grenzwertig. Ich habe dieses Problem erkannt und nur deshalb fährt schon seit März gedanklich ein Bagger durch Nachbars Waldgrundstück!

Sollte ich das im nächsten Jahr nicht umgesetzt bekommen, werde auch ich mich von einigen meiner fischigen Freunde trennen müssen. 

Denk doch bitte noch einmal drüber nach!

So ein Teichbau hat auch was echt geiles

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Limnos (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*

Hi

Ein Filter hält lediglich feste Teilchen ab einer gewissen Größe zurück, Ob "verklumpte" Schwebealgen diese Größe erreichen, bezweifel ich.
Ob eine UV Lampe wirkungsvoll vorbeiströmende Algen abtötet, hängt von der Fließgeschwindigkeit, und damit der Verweildauer an der UV Röhre ab. Es bleiben aber immer noch genug Schwebealgen übrig, die bei idealen Bedingungen sich rascher fortpflanzen, als das UV sie abtöten kann. 
Aber weder Filter noch UV Lampe mindern den Nährstoffeintrag im Teich. Der erstere beschleunigt vielleicht den Abbau, der zweite schafft durch die Algenleichen noch zusätzliche Nährstoffgrundlagen. 
Wirksam *gegen *einen zu nährstoffreichen Teich sind viele UW Pflanzen, Schwimmpflanzen wie __ Wasserlinsen und __ Froschbiss und eben auch die Algen, ferner wenige Fische und wenig Futter.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## fbr (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*

Hallo Patrick90,
die Filter sehen ALLE so sauber aus!!!
Reinigst Du die ALLE auf einmal?
Wenn Ja, leider falsche Antwort, nur die Hälfte einige Tage später die andere 

Über die Teichgröße schweige ich.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*

Hallo Patrick,
erst mal ein freundliches Hallo:  von mir! Dein Teich sieht gut aus, und der installierte Filter ist der Größe mehr als angemessen! 
Das sind ein paar positive Nachrichten, die meine Vorredner ganz vergessen haben. Natürlich haben sie recht, was mit den Kois demnächst passieren wird... .
Aber das war gar nicht Deine eigentliche Frage. Über UVC's kannst Du viel hier im Forum lesen, ich selber habe keine. Die Tipps hören sich vernünftig an. Auch bei anderen Leuchtstoffröhren ist es so, dass sich die Helligkeit etwa pro Jahr halbiert, kann ich auf Arbeit "live" mehrfach jährlich beobachten. Bei UVC's ist der Effekt auf jeden Fall drastischer. Wenn das Teil also keine Wasserheizung sein soll, ist Pflege und Wechsel (vor Ausfall!) nötig.
Was die Kois betrifft, ist die aktuelle Größe nicht kritisch, doch sollte man bei Tierhaltung auch an die Zukunft denken. Damit haben meiner Meinung nach die anderen leider recht, dass eine Teichvergrößerung oder ein Fischwechsel ansteht... .


----------



## Patrick90 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*



fbr schrieb:


> Hallo Patrick90,
> die Filter sehen ALLE so sauber aus!!!
> Reinigst Du die ALLE auf einmal?
> Wenn Ja, leider falsche Antwort, nur die Hälfte einige Tage später die andere
> ...



Nein, die Teichschwämme sind letztes Wochenende neu gekommen.

Da in den einen Filter noch die Oasepumpe pumpt, muss ich den einen häufiger säubern als den anderen.


aber mit alle auf einmal reinigen, meinst du damit, das ich erst den Linken filter reinigen soll und einige Tage später den anderen oder soll ich jeden Schwamm in einem bestimmten intervall Reinigen, also das in jedem Filter immer saubere und dreckige sind.




Danke auch an den Rest, ich werde diesen Sommer mit sicherheit ein paar Kois abgeben und keine mehr dazu kaufen. Erst vor zwei Jahren sind alle anderen Fische(Goldfische und so), welche wir noch im Teich hatten rausgeflogen weil wir Kois schöner fanden. Aber eine Teichvergrößerrung wollten wir uns erstmal nicht antun.


----------



## Patrick90 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: grünes Teichwasser trotz Filteranlage*

Edit:

Ich habe die neuen Schwämme jetzt seit einer Woche drinnen, ich musste diese noch nicht sauber machen und es schaut auch nich danach aus als wenn ich die sauber machen müsste. Der eine Biotec 5 ist dieses Jahr neu gekommen.


Als ich noch einen hatte musste ich diesen alle 2-3 Tage sauber machen und was wasser war eigendlich klar.

seltsam seltsam


----------

